# Squall and Ivory 1st clutch



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all been awhile since I've been here..whole new look.
Well anywho Squall has a mate..not ideal but by his/her choosing.
1st egg laid on Oct.1st next egg Oct3...so my question is do you count 18 days from 1st time they sit on all egg or 1st egg laid the 18-21 days for hatching?
Look forward to the answer and ty in advance. also off to check out new lay out of the forum ...looking good so far great job guys


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You count from when they start seriously incubating the eggs...so if they don't sit on them all the time you don't count yet. Would love to see pictures of the parents (and we don't always get to choose their mates lol.)


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

will later this afternoon show pics...
ty for the refresher on timing eggs roxy..nice to see your still here 
Ivory has been sitting on them since she laid them so aprox 19th-22nd then they'll hatch then.
hoping for white fuzzies


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here momma Ivory in the nestbox











And poppa Squall 












take pic of eggs at a later date


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

OK,the mating wasnt probably the one you would have chosen,but both birds are adorable-Congrats-looking forward to seeing pictures of little fuzzies X x


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

definately will post as babies come ty


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well there was an accident in the nestbox...
the top of the nestbox collapsed and Ivory (female)was scared out of the box,
since the 3rd she has not laid another egg so she has 2 laid and was laid on 3rd of oct.
but no more eggs since.this might have stopped her from laying more eggs now...but she still sitting on the 2 she did lay so far.
as for the eggs she was prevented from being on them for 1 1/2 hrs by the collapsed box top so i don't know if they are still viable as she sat on them right away ,starting the incubating process and the eggs there for might have chilled but we'll look in a day or 2 and see whats happening within the eggs.
oh boy!! hope all is well and eggs were not chilled too much but i think i might have just lost the first clutch from this pairing.will update in a couple of days on this story.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe you should use something more sturdy than cardboard for the nestboxes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree...a store-made nest box is pretty affordable.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Squall has had a clutch before with this kind of nestbox before and we had no problems but this time Ivory ate half the top off so it calapsed this time. we'll see what happens


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That happened to me too...we attempted the cardboard box idea and the top got eaten off.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

my nestbox is a mandarin box for the bottom(hard wood box) and a shoebox top secured by stamples on sides i made it in a pinch with Nana/Cloud when they 1st mated and used them ever since with no problems until now 2 yrs later almost and counting.
also a update on the 2 eggs... 2 duds no babies this round boy that sucks big


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's OK, since they're a new pair its not surprising that the first clutch is a dud. There's always the next one!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well the soap opera begins now ...
Ivory has her eye on a new mate she has been snuggling up to Frosty now....


----------

